

Show HN: Comparing JavaScript search engines: lunr, sifter, fuzzyset - fiatjaf
http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/js-search-engines-comparison/

======
olivernn
Nice. It'd be interesting to see the comparative performance of the three
libraries under test, e.g. time to results and possibly memory usage.

~~~
fiatjaf
Right. I'll do it. Do you have suggestions of other libraries?

~~~
olivernn
I've come across these two:

* [http://reyesr.github.io/fullproof/](http://reyesr.github.io/fullproof/) * [http://www.tipue.com/search/](http://www.tipue.com/search/)

Might be interesting to see how these also stack up.

